
Microsoft's deep, dark secret: Bill Gates doesn't work there anymore - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/business/111782/bill-gates-doesnt-work-microsoft-anymore
======
hapless
Sensationalist garbage. Microsoft and Gates both made a big deal of it when
they announced each stage of his reduced involvement in the company. There
were press releases, interviews, etc.

Anyone in the industry who didn't realize Gates had reduced his involvement in
the firm to zero was asleep at the wheel.

~~~
byoung2
Now if Steve Ballmer weren't working at Microsoft anymore, _that_ would be a
story (and a good thing)!

~~~
bitwize
Agreed. Gates's business savvy often went beyond shrewdness and bordered on
psychopathy, but he remained something of a likable nerd -- a techie who knew
the software business.

Ballmer was and is a loud jerk -- pushy, aggressive, seriously creepy used-
car-salesman vibe.

Gates = Lewis Skolnick; Ballmer = Ogre.

